# About me game



## fundash (May 25, 2010)

Ok, this is based on Michaels "who am i" thing...
I'll start:

Hello, I'm Dashel Scarborough. I like cubing and lucid dreaming and sleeping and playing games on the computer and watching tv and eating pizza and burgers and other foods and having fun and going to the park and acting and not playing football and not playing any sport but speedcubing and posting on this forum and reading xkcd and loling and rofling and not being bored and torturing idiots by confusing them execpt when they are such idiots they don't even try to achknowlage anything I say and loving my family and playing with my cat and drinking soda and not going to school and learning things from the internet and taking things apart like my rubiks revolution and playing halo and playing trackmania and talking on #rubik and talking on#ld4all and talking to my friends and staying up till two in the morning typing this. Well, ya...thats about it...

kthxbye!


----------



## Tim Major (May 25, 2010)

Hello, I'm Tim Major. I don't like giving personal details out on the web. Well, ya...thats about it...

kthxbye!


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2010)

I'm Thom. I like drugs, computers and sex.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 25, 2010)

am statue.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

fundash said:


> lucid dreaming




Mugwort. Does crazy things for dreaming.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2010)

I be 'ward. I'm black, and everyone knows it...



Spoiler


----------



## riffz (May 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I like drugs, computers and sex.


this.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 25, 2010)

I'm Mike and I like lifting and cubing. These, along with my girlfriend, college, and work, take up basically all of my time.


----------



## ianini (May 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm Thom. I like drugs, computers and sex.



+1


----------



## (X) (May 25, 2010)

ianini said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Thom. I like drugs, computers and sex.
> ...



According to your WCA profile your name is Ian


riffz said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I like drugs, computers and sex.
> ...


And your name is Rob


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2010)

I'm Ben. I'm very bored.

End of post.


----------



## riffz (May 25, 2010)

(X) said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Notice how I didn't quote the "I'm Thom." part?


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 25, 2010)

Stupid threadtitle. I just lost the game


----------



## dillonbladez (May 25, 2010)

OHAI
my name is dillon chan i like cubing i think im proer than eric limeback or erik akkerdijk or harris chan or emily wang or sarah strong or david woner or anybody faster than me xD i like music and computers ive never tried drugs but i like computers and video games one of my favourite types of video games is tower defence i think it's kewl i think crayons suck pencil crayons are better i like spinning pens even though i suck at it i think the best pens are gel because its really easy to write with it i want to start learning C# but i don't know where to start i play piano and violin and thats all


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> OHAI
> my name is dillon chan i like cubing i think im proer than eric limeback or erik akkerdijk or harris chan or emily wang or sarah strong or david woner or anybody faster than me xD i like music and computers ive never tried drugs but i like computers and video games one of my favourite types of video games is *tower defence* i think it's kewl i think crayons suck pencil crayons are better i like spinning pens even though i suck at it i think the best pens are gel because its really easy to write with it i want to start learning C# but i don't know where to start i play piano and violin and thats all



Win.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 25, 2010)

Pietersmieters said:


> Stupid threadtitle. I just lost the game


dammit


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2010)

I'm Ethan.
I like stealing Kazoozles from gas stations and getting tits on Chatroulette.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > OHAI
> ...



yah, i know


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'm Ethan.
> I like stealing Kazoozles from gas stations and getting tits on Chatroulette.



Wow that is totally not cool.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 25, 2010)

Introduction thread?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Ethan.
> ...



Because I wasn't making fun of the stereotypical 13 year old, was I?


----------



## Edmund (May 25, 2010)

Name: Edmund Rothfus
My favorite things:
Puzzle: 2x2
Food: Chinese or chicken wings
Sport: Dek Hockey
Sport Team: Pittsburgh Penguins
TV Show: The Office or Modern Family
Movie: School of Rock or Little Miss Sunshine
Subject: Art (if you don't count electives: Lit or Geometry)
Website: Sparknotes lol no Facebook maybe Hulu
Book: I Am America (And So Can You!) by Stephen Colbert
Joke: The Pittsburgh Pirates
But most importantly: I'm a total BAMF


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention this;


----------



## Owen (May 26, 2010)

I am Owen.









Pretty much sums me up.


----------

